# Katekyō Hitman Reborn a good anime?



## Ringo619 (Aug 2, 2010)

I was thinking of watching Reborn but i  wanna know a few questions 
1: What is it about? ( no spoilers plz)
2:Is the anime still going? 
3: Is it any good?
4: what kinda genre is it??


Thanks  in advance


----------



## CookiesMilk (Aug 2, 2010)

Well I got watch it! Its very very nice! Greatly recommended, itz basically about mafia conflicts and itz still on-going too! The latest episode is 195


----------



## prowler (Aug 2, 2010)

195 episodes so far.

Enjoy catching up （　´∀｀）


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> I was thinking of watching Reborn but i  wanna know a few questions
> 1: What is it about? ( no spoilers plz)
> 2:Is the anime still going?
> 3: Is it any good?
> ...



i thought exactly the same but didnt ask questions and just started watching it

1: training the next heir to the mafia family
2: yea loads to watch
3: little strange to start but gets really good
4: its a fighting with a lotta twists and weird thngs


----------



## Ringo619 (Aug 2, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Ringo619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks alot  i am gonna watch it today  whenever i can find a site to watch it lol


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 2, 2010)

eh the manga's better, but the anime has some filler which is canon. lol
1: the mafia
2: for ever and ever?
3: dont watch episode 5. unless you want some lulz
4: action, family(literally)


----------



## riverchen (Aug 2, 2010)

Its really good, but watch the anime, you get the extras.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 2, 2010)

I guess I start watching it too.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 2, 2010)

Manga>Anime, Anime adds unnescary fillers that is boring fights, i rather have them do something with comedy or that.(I know there is some fillers that is comedy and that but not alot.) Fights usally are stand-still... Is like Bleach... You watch them stand there in 3 min, do a move, another 3 min, another move and so on.

As for the Story its splitted in some arcs
Daily Life Arc - Introduction into the Mafia world
Manga Chapters 1-61
Anime Episodes 	1-19, 27-33, 66-73 

Kokuyo Arc - Start of more action
Manga Chapters  62-81
Anime Episodes 	20-26 

Varia Arc - Even more action in higher grade
Manga Chapters 82-135
Anime Episodes 	34-65 

Future Arc - The peak of the story begins
Manga Chapters 136-282
Anime Episodes 	74-141 

Arcobaleno Trials Arc - Anime only(fillers)

Choice Arc - The peak of the story is just getting better.
Manga Chapters 240-257
Anime Episodes 154-177 

Inheritance Succession Arc - Anime only(fillers)

Future Final Battle Arc - The very peak of the peak of all posibilites!
Manga Chapters  258-282
Anime Episodes 	190-Ongoing 

Inheritance Ceremony Arc - They bursted the peak and starts the new real deal! You thought it was the end but it was NOT! and it just STARTED!
Manga Chapters  283-Ongoing

The most epic ones are obviously the one that is not Anime only


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 3, 2010)

^i liked the inheritance succession arc. you do know the fillers are canon, right? so its a form of development for the characters in a way...

but eh current arc's gonna be epic when they animate it. \o/


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 4, 2010)

From just from the first 2 episodes I know I'm going to like this show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! 

Show we make this a chat thread about it like that Naruto one?


----------



## Escape (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, I saw the first 2 episodes, and didn't really enjoy it. 
Any idea if it gets better later on?


----------



## Ringo619 (Aug 4, 2010)

so far up the 12th episode and  its kinda boring >.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 4, 2010)

In a you tube comment it said it will get better after 20 episodes ...


----------



## Ringo619 (Aug 4, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> In a you tube comment it said it will get better after 20 episodes ...



hope so far   nothing special like other animes i have seen bleach, naruto , one piece and so on


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 4, 2010)

IF you are not really into comedy at all skip the whole Daily life Arc, but if you do u miss out the storyline development. Start directly at kokuyo arc for some real action. The end is epic there. I recommed reading on manga after the Varia arc.


----------



## Ringo619 (Aug 6, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> In a you tube comment it said it will get better after 20 episodes ...



^^ you were right it got  a lot more in better and interesting


----------



## Splych (Aug 6, 2010)

1. It's about a highschool kid named Tsuna who is being trained to become the 10th generation boss of a mafia called Vongola .
2. Anime is still ongoing. I don't really watch the anime, but the manga has a weekly release and currently has 301 chapters at the moment .
3. I'd say it's better than good . But that's my opinion . they took in a little comedy and pulled in some action and new types of weapons [well not necessarily, it's like what they did to the weapons]
4. Comedy/Action

just a little note, it looks like you started watching the anime, the first set of episodes are a waste of time xD. 
they give you a little background info about his life but eventually, you'll catch on the wear the action is and that's when you should start watching and paying more attention


----------



## Ringo619 (Aug 6, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> 1. It's about a highschool kid named Tsuna who is being trained to become the 10th generation boss of a mafia called Vongola .
> 2. Anime is still ongoing. I don't really watch the anime, but the manga has a weekly release and currently has 301 chapters at the moment .
> 3. I'd say it's better than good . But that's my opinion . they took in a little comedy and pulled in some action and new types of weapons [well not necessarily, it's like what they did to the weapons]
> 4. Comedy/Action
> ...



You are  so right  the 1st few episodes were boring >.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 16, 2010)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ikr Was like I wasn't watching the same show,well almost.


----------

